# Pinsel für Stradtplan gesucht



## Wookkie (15. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne in meinen Stadtplan(Illustrator) Symbole für Autobahn U-Bahn usw. einbauen.
Hat da jemand zufällig schon so etwas vorliegen?

Gruß
Wookkie


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. März 2004)

Hi,

Google sollte in diesem Falle Dein Freund sein. Suchbegriff Piktogramme, bzw. die Bildersuche von Autobahn, U-Bahn etc. bringt recht passable Ergebnisse.
Wenn Dir das jedoch nicht genügen sollte, zeichne Dir doch die Symbole selbst.

Gruss vom ALF


----------

